# The Wallenstein Skidding Winch is...



## axs (Sep 9, 2015)

...F'n bad to the bone!

Just got mine before Labor Day Weekend kicked off and used it to celebrate doing labor without the same kind of labor I used to apply. 

Admittedly, I didn't do any photo-worthy or super cool work to show. I got started on cleaning a bunch of left-over canopy cuts from the top of a hill; which, allows me safe working room to get to some nasty leaners next. Being that labor day is an annual family firewood holiday I spent most of the weekend assisting the splitting efforts and not playing with the Wallenstein 

Here it is after getting dropped off:




But this week it is on! I'm too excited about this thing to wait till I have better photo evidence, so here's the early thread. Anyone who wants to supply their photos can go right ahead. Farmi, Hud-son, etc are welcome too.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks like a good winch, it should serve you well.
Here's a Norse that did alot of work for me.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=UUBrYP6l33_UxuJlTsTR_z7A&v=bfbF5GqyHEo


----------



## madhatte (Sep 9, 2015)

I know a guy who has a similar setup on a Kubota tractor. I wish I had pictures. I've seen it pull a few nice turns.


----------



## dancan (Sep 13, 2015)

Logging winches are a big plus on a tractor , it's not like an electric winch of any type , they work well , gets wood to the landing , great add-on if you have a tractor .
All I've got is a little Norse 180 .


----------



## FLRA_Dave (Sep 18, 2015)

They sure are. Don't know what I'd do without mine!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 22, 2015)

I love my Wallenstein FX90 and use it enough that it stays on my tractor full time. I've pulled some decent sized sticks up out of a valley with it,






Yesterday, I was skidding some white pine,






It looks like it's going to last a LONG time,

SR


----------



## axs (Sep 22, 2015)

My first skidding of a decent sized log. After taking the photo I figured out how to better position the winch and chain for a safer skid. But damn does the FX90 make things easy. Tomorrow I'm going to throw it at a trio of unsafe leaners to see if I can at least unbunch their canopies. It is going to be a combo of throw line + winch a bit off trail. Will try to document the fun!


----------



## axs (Sep 23, 2015)

The 3 hangers



The aftermath consisted of a throw rope about halfway up the far left tree followed by some Wallenstein action to drop it without crushing anything else. Then the other two were dropped with the Stihl method.




Easier to skid than buck


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Sep 24, 2015)

Not to derail,

but maybe someone has either used or has first hand knowledge of the Ingland skidding winches?

Reason I ask, fairly local dealer has an Ingland in stock that he ordered for a customer. Sometime between the placement of the order and the winch arriving they had a "falling out". Over what I don't know, nor is it my business, but the end result is he has the winch in stock, (at least 1-1/2 years) and in order to move it has offered me an attractive price. 

Interested in any info good or bad. Any thoughts on how they compare to the Wally, or Fransgard?

Take Care


----------



## dancan (Sep 24, 2015)

http://www.igland-as.com/1/Forest

They make the Norse line , Labonneville sells them .
http://www.labonville.com/Norse-Winches-Accessories_c_212.html

I've got nothing bad to say about them , my small one is a Norse 180 and the big one we picked up is the Igland 4001 .
Dealer support is pretty good up here , if the price is right I'd go for it without worry or even second guess a winch from any of the winch makers unless it was a question of size .


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 24, 2015)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Not to derail,
> 
> but maybe someone has either used or has first hand knowledge of the Ingland skidding winches?
> 
> ...


Igland make a good winch. Waddauwaitingfor


----------



## axs (Sep 24, 2015)

Not that this post is overly helpful toward the Inglad stuff, but I weighed quite a few of them to the point of "whocaresjustbuyone"-ism. Unlike so many of the other things I bought/want like: zero turn mower, tractor itself, side by side, chainsaws, lumber mill, and all my garage toys the skidding winch was the easiest decision. After reading/researching it seems the skidding winches are all the same. I wanted the Hud-son version originally because it had a chainsaw holster, but the $1,000 less, green paint, and fact that it would come 6 weeks sooner made me get the Walenstien. I'm super happy with it, but still can't speak to the Ingland. I'm also posting with an ass-ton of vodka rolling due to having to free a chainsaw with an axe earlier....I'm drunkingly tired, but believe the answers are all the same. One buys skidding winches based on features; not capabilities.


----------



## dancan (Sep 25, 2015)

I have zip wheels and a welder , I can make my own features LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 3, 2015)

axs said:


> Not that this post is overly helpful toward the Inglad stuff, but I weighed quite a few of them to the point of "whocaresjustbuyone"-ism. Unlike so many of the other things I bought/want like: zero turn mower, tractor itself, side by side, chainsaws, lumber mill, and all my garage toys the skidding winch was the easiest decision. After reading/researching it seems the skidding winches are all the same. I wanted the Hud-son version originally because it had a chainsaw holster, but the $1,000 less, green paint, and fact that it would come 6 weeks sooner made me get the Walenstien. I'm super happy with it, but still can't speak to the Ingland. I'm also posting with an ass-ton of vodka rolling due to having to free a chainsaw with an axe earlier....I'm drunkingly tired, but believe the answers are all the same. One buys skidding winches based on features; not capabilities.


The nice thing about the Norse is that it has a hinged dozer blade, thus reducing the chance of hanging up on a rock or high stump.


----------

